# خبر من السماء، خبر لكل تائه.. لكل متعب................



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر من السماء، خبر لكل تائه.. لكل متعب.....


عندي لك خبر سار، إنه خبر من السماء، خبر لكل تائه.. لكل متعب.. لكل متشرد.. لكل متضايق.. لكل من هو في ورطة، واقع في مشكلة عويصة. إنه الحل الوحيد لكل هذه الأمور في هذه الحياة، إنه الكتاب الذي يكلمك الله من خلال روحه ويقول لك "تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم. لا توجد راحة ولا سلام ولا محبة إلا عنده. إنه الكتاب الوحيد في العالم أجمع الذي يستطيع أن يغيريك من الداخل ويغير روحك ونفسك وجسدك لتصبح إنسان جديد. هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب المقدس الأكثر توزيعاً في العالم من جميع كتب العالم مجتمعة، لأنه نور للعالم وخلاص للأمم.

ليتك تسرع لقراءته لأنه الكتاب الفريد العجيب الوافي الشافي الذي يغيرك مهما كانت ظروفك وأحوالك. يغيرك إلى حياة أفضل ويحررك من عبودية الشيطان والشهوات الجسدية. ويبعدك عن الشر والرذيلة. وهو الصادق الأمين معك المليء بالوعود الثمينة والذي يمنحك الغفران ويعطيك الحياة الأبدية والسلام والطمأنينة والمعرفة والحكمة، كل هذا بفضل نعمة المسيح الغنية.

عزيزي، هل تعلم أن هذا الكتاب الوحيد الذي يخبرك بأن الله محبة.. الله يحبك مهما كنت في شرور وآثام.. وهو يحبك لهذا نزل الرب من السماء لأجل جميع الخطاة وأنت واحد من هؤلاء الخطاة.. أتى لأجلك "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية آمن فقط فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك". إذاً، هذا الكتاب يغيرك لتصبح إنسان جديد. "إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداًَ

الكتاب الوحيد الذي يعطيك الخلاص، إن آمنت ترى مجد الله. آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء صائراً في شبه الناس، مجرباً في كل شيء مثلنا لكي يعين المجربين. فهو يفديك ويخلصك ويمنحك غفران الخطايا إن اعترفت وصرخت له وقلت "اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ. فلقد مات بدل عنك وعن خطاياك ليعطيك الحياة لأن "أجرة الخطية هي موت أما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع". وهذه هي الحياة التي وعد بها كل من يقبل إليه لأنه قال: "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل

عزيزي، لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك أسرع إليه وارتمي في أحضانه "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي. ومن يقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً.. إنه القيامة والحياة.. "من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. ما أروع وأعظم هذا الكتاب لأنه روح وحياة. لا تتأخر.. أسرع وابحث عن هذا الكنز الثمين. الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله اقرئها واسمعها واعمل بها.​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> "تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم. لا توجد راحة ولا سلام ولا محبة إلا عنده. إنه الكتاب الوحيد في العالم أجمع الذي يستطيع أن يغيريك من الداخل ويغير روحك ونفسك وجسدك لتصبح إنسان جديد. هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب المقدس الأكثر توزيعاً في العالم من جميع كتب العالم مجتمعة، لأنه نور للعالم وخلاص للأمم.
> 
> 
> عزيزي، لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك أسرع إليه وارتمي في أحضانه "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي. ومن يقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً.. إنه القيامة والحياة.. "من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. ما أروع وأعظم هذا الكتاب لأنه روح وحياة. لا تتأخر.. أسرع وابحث عن هذا الكنز الثمين. الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله اقرئها واسمعها واعمل بها.​​


موضوع اكتر من رائع بجد
تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل اوى 

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كليم 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonaa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لا توجد راحه ولا سلام ولا محبه الا عنده​صدقت يا كليم
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت كوكى 
على مروراتك الجميلة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك
اخت nonaa
مرورك جميل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> هل تعلم أن هذا الكتاب الوحيد الذي يخبرك بأن الله محبة..


 


> الكتاب الوحيد الذي يعطيك الخلاص، إن آمنت ترى مجد الله. آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء صائراً في شبه الناس، مجرباً في كل شيء مثلنا لكي يعين المجربين. فهو يفديك ويخلصك ويمنحك غفران الخطايا إن اعترفت وصرخت له وقلت "اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ. فلقد مات بدل عنك وعن خطاياك ليعطيك الحياة لأن "أجرة الخطية هي موت أما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع". وهذه هي الحياة التي وعد بها كل من يقبل إليه لأنه قال: "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل


 
من اسمك صرنا نعرف الموضوع كم هو جميل
شكرا لك اخي الغالي
محبت المسيح تحرسك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي كوكو مان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

العفو اخت Bnota_Zr†a
مشكورة على هذا الاطراء الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" اخي captive2010
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسييييييييي يا كليمو رووووووووعه بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" اخي بحبك يا رب
مشكور 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه ياكليموو

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا اخت ميريام عادل
على مرورك الجميل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (10 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا موضوعك رائع وفعلا هو دا الحل الامثل للصفات اللى انتا قلته 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
mina emad:download:​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت  happy angel
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا" اخي السندباد العاشق
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (13 نوفمبر 2008)

راااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله عليك ياكليم تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## stmarygirl (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع
وفعلا مفيش احلى منة لكل تائه​


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت engy_love_jesus
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​​


----------

